# Chippewa River



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

Looking for any info/pictures/advice on fishing/kayaking/camping the Chip. Planning a trip for May starting at Lake Isabella and heading east. First night at Deerfield County Park. Then onward. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

there is a dam in Mount Pleasant (or at least there used to be) that would have to be portaged.
There is a campground off Magruder road which is about half way to Midland. 
Magruder to downtown Midland 8 hours or so.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

How far are you planning on going? Deerfield Park is a good choice to stop for the night. I used to canoe and fish the Chip a lot when I lived in Mt Pleasant. There is some good fishing right in the park. My buddies and I used to do well around the covered bridge for rock bass and smallies. When you get towards M-20 the river widens and forms a pond. This was always a fun place for pike. I you go in May you the college party crowd should be gone off the river. Also you might find a rainbow or up near Winn Rd.


----------



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Not sure how far going. Maybe just to Mt Pleasant first run.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

